# Blast from the Past: Nowhere Man



## The Master™ (Jun 23, 2005)

"My name is Thomas Veil, or at least it was. I'm a photographer, I had it all: a wife, Alyson, friends, a career. And in one moment it was all taken away, all because of a single photograph. I have it; They want it; and they will do anything to get the negative. I'm keeping this diary as proof that these events are real.

I know they are... They have to be. "

The date is August 28, 1995. Thomas Veil, a photojournalist, has his identity erased by a mysterious conspiracy. His wife doesn't recognize him, the key to his house doesn't work, and his ATM cards are useless. People are chasing him, but he doesn't know why, except that it has something to do with "Hidden Agenda", a picture of an execution he took a year earlier that's missing from his studio. He has the negative, "they" want it, and the hunt is on. Tom veil is hunting for the truth, while "they" are hunting him for the negative.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 24, 2005)

> ATM cards are useless


 
Sometimes mine doesn't work either


----------

